# www.pfertz.com



## pfertz (Jun 26, 2007)

We are getting ready to do a long-overdue overhaul on our website - www.pfertz.com - and would like to know what features or information you guys feel would be a good addition to our site. Any input is appreciated. Thanks, folks! 

-Alex


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I study graphic design so im just going directly to the point, the navigation bar effect is bad, looks like the font gets warped and my eyes don't like it, might just add a rollover color rather than a zoom effect on each category, the "testimonial.html" page doesn't have a zoom effect on the bar and all the others do, keep an eye on that.

Id like to see another shade of gray on the center of the site, or at least in the text area, similar to the gla website. Remember that Yellow and that green on type are hard to read, just keep that in mind, try different colors and shades for your product area and all the places you use it.

Anyway hope that helped you, gluck with your site.


----------



## pfertz (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you very much for the feedback, Diego - we will definitely take these points into consideration with the new design :thumbsup:


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I was looking to see what your root tabs were. I found a picture fairly fast but finding a place to just buy those took a while. Only because I saw they were a compressed tab and not a stuffed capsule did I look any further. Reason being in some cases I prefer to split the tab for my smaller tanks. With filled caps you have no choice, it's all or nothing. I did find them and thanks for the service.


----------



## pfertz (Jun 26, 2007)

fresh.salty - that's an excellent point, they are quite a ways down the page. We are definitely going to be reformatting the products page for easier flow :smile:


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

pfertz said:


> fresh.salty - that's an excellent point, they are quite a ways down the page. We are definitely going to be reformatting the products page for easier flow :smile:


I had no problem finding them. I like the site the way it is and it's quite easy to see the "yellow" and the "green" .


----------

